# Section House



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

I stayed there a couple years back..... i do remember an oven... Woodburning and it did have a propane cooktop as well 

Nice spot big building. great fireplace stove in the great room. we had it too warm at one point


----------



## River Malt (Dec 7, 2009)

How is the skin/snowshoe into Section House? We are staying up there towards the end of the season.


----------



## PeachesVail (Feb 19, 2009)

I will let you know after Wednesday March 2nd. we are headed up Monday through Wednesday AM. I am pretty sure it is a straight up flat forest service road the whole way.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

The trail/road is an old railroad grade, so it's just a long slog in, and it's hard to get up much speed sliding out, so a long slog back out as well. We did this trip years ago, and the skiers only beat the snowshoers out by about 5 minutes.


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

Yep..... 6 or 7 miles up the road. very nice views. you will have no problems with route finding 

the skiing is not fantastic, but nice ski touring in the area across the road from the house


----------



## PeachesVail (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info nemi West but, has anybody been there recently? I don't know if the oven situation has cahnged in the last three years.


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

PeachesVail said:


> Thanks for the info nemi West but, has anybody been there recently? I don't know if the oven situation has cahnged in the last three years.


There is a wood burning oven.


----------



## River Malt (Dec 7, 2009)

Heading up to the Section House for the final weekend of the season (April 28-29th). Any advice on which route to take up to the hut (from Breck. or from Jefferson)?

Also, anything else that i should know or items that i should bring?
Thanks in advance!

Craig


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

River Malt said:


> Heading up to the Section House for the final weekend of the season (April 28-29th). Any advice on which route to take up to the hut (from Breck. or from Jefferson)?
> 
> Also, anything else that i should know or items that i should bring?
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


The ski in along Boreas Pass rd is almost identical from either Como or Breck in terms of vertical gain and mileage so that's pretty much a wash.An alternative is the Gold Dust trail which is more a trail through the woods than the long, gradual RR grade climb that the road is. It probably won't be broken out although that time of year it might not matter.

The Section House doesn't have a ton of nearby mid winter powder skiing but it does have lots of great spring ski mountaineering opportunities on the east aspects of Baldy and Boreas Mtns


----------

